# Does Marijuana help or worsen anxiety?



## anxietyboy

I have found it to be more of a help when i smoke it. It makes me feel relaxed, but i really don`t think it`s a great idea. What are your thoughts ?


----------



## Fox Kid

Tried it. Didn't work for me.


----------



## SOME

There's alot of factors that go into smoking marijuana. It depends on the person and the type of environment he's in. But to me smoking marijuana made my anxiety worse. I wouldn't recommend smoking marijuana to anyone especially if they have SA and are new to the whole thing.


----------



## Phibes

I would say worsen with out a doubt.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

It helped me immensely honestly


----------



## mydoublelife

Definately helps for me.

After smoking it I feel more more relaxed and carefree. But not so much as it eliminates my social anxiety, its more like a reduction of my social worries.

But i always feel in total control of what I think and do, contrary to alcohol.

Once in a blue moon, i let my alter-ego come out to play.:teeth


----------



## kos

When i am with others it does not help because im an air head to begin with so its a bad combination. Perhaps if marijuana was free or if I grew some of my own I would smoke again but otherswise its just a giant waste of money and is a burden on my health.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Smoking in moderation makes me feel much better. In the past I've smoked way too much and started having paranoid thoughts about my friends laughing behind my back (which they probably were, even if it wasn't at me, seeing as they were just as high as me), but I still managed to stay somewhat grounded. While alcohol's anxiolytic effects increase with intake, the effects from smoking seem to plateau off at a certain level and at higher levels of intake, they disappear completely and it starts having the opposite effect. That's my experience anyway. The type of weed you're smoking has an effect on this, I find sativa strains are far more likely to increase your anxiety when you smoke lots of them, while indica strains seem to have less effect on anxiety, both decreasing and increasing it. Though, even when I start having aforementioned increase in anxiety and paranoid thoughts, my inhibitions are still lowered, so I can still function better socially than when I'm sober.

Your mileage may vary though. Personally I don't think it's a good idea to rely on any kind of substance. The only time I'd use any kind of substance (usually weed or alcohol) to reduce my anxiety is at a party where other people are doing it anyway, or for recreational use/relaxing. I'd never want to self-medicate my SA with any kind of substance on a regular basis though, even with something as innocuous as weed.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

worsen


----------



## Lithium4

Either worsen or neutral, depending on the setting. I can't say it's ever improved my anxiety in any way.


----------



## whiteWhale

Makes it much worse for me around other people, too much paranoia on top of what is already there. Alone it can help when I can't sleep.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I mean it only worsens when I'm in public. I like being high when I'm just like, hanging out at home. But I went to IHOP one night with my boyfriend when we were high and I was really really uncomfortable majorly.


----------



## Lithium4

I'm not saying I don't like weed either, I smoke it pretty much every day, but as far as anxiety goes, I've seen no benefits. So I pretty much stick to smoking it at home too.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

It depends with the person. I have found that with some people who I know have anxiety, it helps them relax, but with others with the same issues, it could amplify their emotions to the point of a serious breakout in anxiety/panic. 

But it's illegal, so I don't know if it's the best idea to speak about it here.


----------



## GnR

Makes mine way worse 95% of the time.


----------



## Dempsey

It will usually make you more nervous while in public. Alone or with close friends it can be very enjoyable, but that has little to do with anxiety.

Although people with GAD or other worries who can"t ever calm themselves down might find it helpful.


----------



## complex

make me forget about whats really going on in life an escape of sorts and feel calm also helps me sleep wow i really wish i had some right now!


----------



## CeilingStarer

Depends on the strain really. Some can make you totally chill, others send you in to panic attacks.

I don't think any intoxicating drug helps in the long run. I can feel totally relaxed listening to music whilst high at home... the pain goes and I get more positive (same with alcohol)... but then the high wears off. The only solution is being on the drug all the time, which is probably going to be just as harmful to you in society.


----------



## Croquantes

When I'm actually high, my anxiety is worsened. When I smoke regularly though and when I'm not high, my anxiety is helped a lot. So much so, that when I quit smoking marijuana, I couldn't cope with the sudden increase in anxiety and suddenly quit work.

After quitting work, I was stuck at home which my anxiety even worse. After a few weeks I couldn't even leave the house. I eventually forced myself to go see my doctor and get on anti-depressants. I'm recovering quite nicely now. 

If you smoke weed regularly, I advise that you gradually cut down and don't quit cold turkey like I did. :S


----------



## pita

It worsens it for me. Makes me paranoid and even more introverted than I already am.


----------



## UltraShy

I don't know. If someone wished to provide me with a pile of pot, I will carefully test & evaluate it and submit to you my findings.


----------



## Dempsey

A pile of pot? ^.^


----------



## La_Resistance

I've been smoking pot on a regular basis for 5 years. I smoked my last joint on Jan 3rd, so going on my 8th day without smoking. I seriously don't remember the last time I went without smoking for this long. There's many things such as lazyness, feeling lethargic, blurry mind, lack of motivation (specially with school) and maybe a little depression that I'm thinking may be due to pot.

So I've decided to stop smoking. I might have a joint here or there eventually because I do enjoy it under the right circumstances, but I really want to experiment not smoking it and see what kind of difference it makes.

After 8 days it's hard for me to say if I really notice a big difference. But so far all I can say is since I stopped I've been able to focus a little more on positive thoughts. I have not really felt depressed and been overall in a good mood. My motivation specially for gym has increased. I don't intend on smoking anytime soon. I was also with a close friend today and he actually mentioned that I looked more energetic than usual...


----------



## Clax

Stick with the pure Sativa strains. Indica is just that lazy, body numbing, brain numbing, "oh now i see why this give this to cancer patients" kind of weed. I mean you'll still be having a good mental ride but not anywhere near the output of a good Sativa. 

On sativa i can have good conversations with people that i usually can't last more than a minute with when sober. All the stress and anxiety seem to vanish, i stop worrying about stupid **** like how i look and the ideas just flow. Indica is similar to me, minus the part about ideas flowing. After that first couple hours my brain and body just shut down and go into float mode. Having someone strange or sober talking to that inviting, yet unwilling presence can be a messy situation.


----------



## nork123

for me it worked at first, but i over indulged and it went right back in the other direction and it really messed me up for a while. I still smoke occasionally and can have good experiences, usually with moments of anxiety but i can control it better. I think thats just the nature of weed though, some people enjoy the whole "mind games" aspect of weed but its definately not a drug for everyone


----------



## Popezilla

I smoked for a year and ended up quitting in December due to using way too much. When I first started smoking it made my anxiety crazy and I was too paranoid to get a can of soda from a vending machine. Then about a month later of smoking semi regularly I got used to the high and it became more normal. I could do anything high and it gave me a barrier to kind of hide behind which seemed to lessen my anxiety. After a few months of that I began to rely heavily on weed to make it through the day and was mentally addicted. 

Moral of the story it won't just fix your problems, it will only mask them. But I had to find that out the hard way.


----------



## anxietyboy

Thank you for all your answers. I came back on today and see 23 relplies, thank you.
For me, it helps me become more relaxed and in a way helps. 
But i know for a fact that it isnt a real solution and it only masks anxiety, it does help with my anxiety though. But i have stopped smoking because some say it will make it worse


----------



## UndercoverAlien

I smoked for a few years quite regularly with no problem. then for some reason i started becoming really self-conscious and found that it worsened my anxiety and made me extremely paranoid about every little detail. It's different for everyone, try it and see for yourself in a calm peaceful setting.


----------



## FortySix and Two

severly worsen. 

it effects everyone different though.

I smoked alone or with a few friends throughout the day everyday for years. and when I had to pas a court-mandated drug test and stopped smoking everyday... well, I felt better.


----------



## Hippo

For me its an introspective drug, not a social one.


----------



## rhymsey

for me, it helps alot. before this year i'd never smoked... now i do on weekends with my roommate and a couple other guys. it really helps calm me down and makes it easy to have a good time with other people. it almost seems like the only thing that can truly make me open up.


----------



## Resin

I'm a big pot fiend lol. I started school this week and have been high the entire time so far. It helps me to get out of the house and be comfortable with myself in public. I don't care if other people see me high either, since I pretty much have attained a lifestyle with it. 

I think smoking with certain people can bring on anxiety though. Like smoking joints/blunts with people I hardley know will freak me out. Also, if I'm not smoking with close friends, I'll pretty much be an awkward mess. But smoking a bong alone has been helping me get to school every morning so far. I get anxiety but it's WAY more minimal, to the point where I can function and appear 'normal'. 

Type of strain and even the individual are also factors. Your mind is unique for a reason, so even weed will treat you differently.


----------



## jook

Why's everybody looking at me?
Did I just say that really loud?
We've beein on here a long time. Oh God, is this elevator going to hell??!!

....me on pot


----------



## Dempsey

Elevator to hell? Smoke less!


----------



## SOME

I just remembered something. My neighbor got her kids taken away for having a pipe in her truck with residue still on the pipe.


----------



## Lithium4

SOME said:


> I just remembered something. My neighbor got her kids taken away for having a pipe in her truck with residue still on the pipe.


Yea, I guess the legal risk could cause some anxiety for some people. Where I live, I'm not worried. I've been busted with weed twice, I just got it confiscated or was told to throw the joint away.


----------



## yourfavestoner

yourfavestoner loves marijuana.

But.... I don't recommend it for social situations. When I used to do it before going out or even just so I could function better at school, I'd feel great for about 45 minutes, but then I'd be FLOODED with huge anxiety....even worse than it normally is.


----------



## My911GT2993

Well it eases the background anxiety (generalized anxiety disorder) and increases anxiety in social situations in my experience. I would have to say you should skip it, it's expensive, has been known to cause paranoia, and just isn't worth it, you can't be stoned forever just to be calm. Work on it and find the real reasons why you get sa,


----------



## A nonymous

If you already do it, either quit or stop smoking alone. Being alone and high is what worsens my anxiety when I'm NOT high. Begin expanding your smoke circle gradually and you'll find it lessens. Let people see who you are when you're relaxed. It's normal for people to get paranoid if you're new to it. You'll have to move past it though and realize everyone else around you is in the same state of mind, just trying to enjoy their high.

Tell people you're high, embrace your amateur smoking habits. You'll come off as a spaz at first but they'll understand. Everyone has been there. You may smoke a lot on your own but you're still a beginner if you can't be around other people. That's all it is man, I've seen lots of people start and it's all the same: "I'm so ****ing high right now."


----------



## TheJoker

Being high with others is the best thing ever, but on my own, I still get anxiety (say in chat or Skype), but its a more relaxed anxiety.

Definitely reduces my anxiety, unfortunately haven't smoked in a while, could have avoided certain problems.


----------



## TheCanadian1

It depends what kind of mentality you have... It will magnify your thoughts...

It also depends on your body. Some people absorb a lot of it into their system and they get a big effect off a little marijuana (like me). Then there's my friend who can smoke a ton, even after taking a break, and still won't get high.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It made mine a lot worse. I was kinda torn when i quit because i loved being high. Too bad it made me so damn paranoid.


----------



## SOME

hmm


----------



## broseph

It depends. If I just smoke a joint or a bowl then I feel great. I can think clearly, still do any schoolwork, and I can socialize. If I have large quantities though I'm just unable to speak coherently, not cause I'm nervous but just cause I'm so ****in high.


----------



## OrganizedChaos

Worsen. Perhaps, smoking in moderation may have some positive effects. However, I used to smoke everyday and the overall effect was negative and counter-productive. It _does_ magnify emotions.. so if you feel anxiety while smoking, you can have a very bad trip. I find that I have a better possibility of overcoming SA with a clear head, so I quit.


----------



## lde22

Does anyone know if it's possible to get a medical marijuana card for social anxiety and depression in California?


----------



## lde22

Just a side note: mushrooms will completely eliminate any SA you have (while you are shrooming) I took about 5 grams of mushrooms one time and I was a completely different person. I was literally talking to everyone. I even saw this girl in the park and I was about to go talk to her for no reason but my friends held me back long enough until she left. I was literally the most outgoing person in the world, it was crazy.


----------



## whitesnake87

Too much of anything is a bad thing. Just don't smoke too much. A lot of people think you can't get too high but you can. Just smoke enough to get a good buzz and that is it.


----------



## Catiey

Pot has basically become my medication for the last 6 months. I know a few people who can get me good prices so I view it just the same as going to get your prescription filled every month :clap. For me it really helps slow down my thought process and helps with conversation with people I know or complete strangers. I also use it to break down certian parts of music which would have gone unnoticed without it. Make it Legal:yes.


----------



## Game 7

I'm a Grade A pothead, and it doesn't help anxiety for me, in general. I don't like being high around people who aren't high especially kids or older adults.
It kicks the **** out my depression, though, and that's why I use it.
Eventually I'll stop once I've improved myself to the point that I don't need an artificial high.


----------



## electrocutee

Its all good as long as its not on a regular basis, believe me. I've smoked almost everyday for the last 5 years and it doesn't matter how wasted I get, I can't relax... It now has the opposite effect on me. I'm particularly fond of it however as I feel it can make me slow down my thinking patterns enough to make sense of things that I tend to over think and so on. I've become very reliant on it but thats not to say I don't enjoy having a little break from it every now and then, just to make sure I can actually cope without it :cig


----------



## PlayerOffGames

it makes it worse :yes


----------



## wii

i think it depends on the people you smoke with, if you smoke alone and just chill watch a movie, etc there shouldn't be a problem, if you smoke with people who are jerks who thinking making fun of people is funny you probably might not want to join this kind of fun,


----------



## Game 7

I love smoking with my few close friends. I wish I had a female friend who was a pothead, cause I get sick of looking at my guy friends and wish they'd go home after a while.


----------



## wii

Game 7 said:


> I love smoking with my few close friends. I wish I had a female friend who was a pothead, cause I get sick of looking at my guy friends and wish they'd go home after a while.


haha i feel you,


----------



## broseph

lde22 said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to get a medical marijuana card for social anxiety and depression in California?


Yes. From what I understand it is very easy to get a card over there. You can also get it for even milder things like headaches.


----------



## Game 7

I wish Canada would sell it in stores...depending on the quality and price. 
I actually wish it was only legal with a prescription, as long as I met the qualifications, because then I'd get it for a ridiculously low price every month.
I would give up anything to get a prescription for marijuana, 2 grams a day.


----------



## flapjacker

Often responsibillity causes paranoia, so i guess it depends on a person's state of mind plus other circumstances.


----------



## mike8803

I blame weed for my SA.


----------



## lde22

Game 7 said:


> I wish Canada would sell it in stores...depending on the quality and price.
> I actually wish it was only legal with a prescription, as long as I met the qualifications, because then I'd get it for a ridiculously low price every month.
> I would give up anything to get a prescription for marijuana, 2 grams a day.


Move to california. It's completely legal with a recommendation from a doctor. And I've heard it's pretty easy to get one. But the prices are still the same as street prices. $40-$60 an eight, $300+ an OZ. But it supposed to be top grade so it might be worth it. I'm thinking about getting my medical card and checking out some dispensaries.


----------



## passiflora

It usually helps my depression but its effect on my anxiety depends. I'd say it's about neutral. If I smoke too much (especially if it's indica) in social situations I get really quiet and have a harder time thinking up things to say when people talk to me. And when I'm high and suddenly some strangers walk into the party, I can get really nervous. But if I'm around people I've met before it's generally a social lubricant and I worry about little things less. 

Despite my very anxious personality, I don't have the kind of panic attack freakouts people describe on weed or psychedelics unless I take WAY too much, otherwise I am quite resistant to it.


----------



## GoatCheck

trust an everday potsmoker of 3 years,
it makes it WORSE. 
WORSE WORSE WORSE
a thousand times worse.


----------



## Zomg

I think it depends on the individual...but for me it seems to make me feel better like mellow me out ina certain way but at the same time it increases my anxiety...
I say smoke some when you start feeling a little better about yourself. I have been smoking it a lot and I don't think it has been really helping me. I'm going to take a little break now and see if I feel better or worse.


----------



## Jinnix

Worsens it a million times. I become so self-aware and insecure, and when I'm around other people I pick up on tons of queues that I assume are evidence of dislike towards me.


----------



## NotRealName

I would say it helps and worsens at the time. When I smoke weed, I get calm and laugh at ridiculous stuff, I love laughing, makes me feel good. At the same time, I think about Conspiracy theories or how the world works. I get paranoid.


----------



## ifwbjs1991

Idk but i think i undestand what you're getting at i just cant figure out how to put into words...but you said that "alone or with close friends it could be enjoyable but that has little do to with the anxiety" ..so what other factors do you think it has to do with..in general? im just looking for an opinion


----------



## Revenwyn

Depends, is it legal where you live? If not it could definitely worsen anxiety, fear that you'd get caught. 

I wouldn't know. I haven't tried it or any other drugs.


----------



## Ambitious

I get paronoid if im around people. I used to be a chronic smoker and when i was it never effected me. I gave up for around 65 days and smoked a joint and whow was i paro!! 
So since then i dont smoke it everyday, but i dont know why i do smoke it if it only makes me paro......maybe coz its nice just to toke on a jointy!!


----------



## Bacon

weed Makes me paranoid and sketchy and VERY Anti social. Has given me permanent Derealization/Depersonlization from smoking.  Weed ruined my life. Gave me a panic disorder....


----------



## Jolson

for me it makes it worse bigtime.


----------



## PandaGirl

I've never tried marijuana, but I've picked up the habit of smoking cigarettes. That helps me, even though I know I shouldn't be smoking. :| At least it gets me through certain episodes.


----------



## Silentmo

Snacks and naps:yes


----------



## TheGambit

Short run: Yes, for a few hours it helps.
Long run: For days you'll feel increased anxiety. Marijuana is known to increase anxiety. It's one of the reasons some doctors are against medicinal marijuana. People think of marijuana as a cure-all, when it really makes anxiety worse.


The past 2 semesters I smoked A LOT. It definitely helped in the very short run, but sometimes 2-3 days after my anxiety would be almost twice as bad. One night I had a panic attack that was so bad I couldn't stop it after an hour, I couldn't breath and my heart was pounding and beating so fast I made someone take me to the emergency room. That was the last straw for me. I've stopped. (Luckily, the "Marijuana isn't addictive" piece seems to be true. I had no problem stopping after heavily smoking for almost a 6 months.)


----------



## estse

It alleviates it, but affects my short term memory.

I think most people are naturally high.


----------



## borntosuffer

marijuana makes me sleepy and paranoid, robotripping(overdosing on cough medicine) gives me energy and takes away all my fear and i talk alot, i can have everyone stare at me and i wont give a ****. i personally think everyone who doesnt have social anxiety is high. plus you can buy it pretty much at any store cuz its legal.


----------



## paige16

It calms me for the next few hours, I guess I look more involved and less socially awkward but the paranoia in my head just gets worse.


----------



## Rodin

Used to do it in teenage years and early 20s. Then it started making me really paranoid and feeling very odd. As soon as I got high I wanted to not be high.


----------



## PoloBoi420

*sometimes*

when im not high i like to talk and socialize when im around my friends.
but when we start smoking and i get high im like quite as hell. so i guess it only works with some people.


----------



## coolbeans87

bad when around certain people, usually great by yourself or certain people


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

it alleviates my anxiety temporarily (in moderation, if i smoke too much, it just makes things waay worse) but I think on a wider scale it's hindering any kind of "recovery" i might have. It just makes me complacent with my ****ty life.


----------



## redpill93

If you try it worrying that it _might give you anxiety then it probably will. a lot of it just depends on your expectations of it before you even take that first toke. But even then it depends on the person, I say it's definitely worth trying at least. When I started using it my social life improved dramatically. I talked to more people, I even had a romantic relationship for the first time. I have honestly never had a bad time socializing while high._


----------



## And1 ellis

I'm quite sure it's made mine worse...so yes I don't recommend it. It's connected to anxiety disorders I believe.


----------



## 50centyo

*i know illegal but*

i have severe anxiety sometimes the worse of them all I throw up I cant go on dates cant eat out cant go hardly anywhere im under adult but if I am its gonna be hard for me to work on a job! If weed really made my anxiety turn off I would be so happy but in my mind its illegal and bad for you but I wrather have no anxiety then anxiety at all. Medication doesn't work I've had anxiety problems since I was born and it was very hard for me to go to school. I would sometimes ask people to punch me as hard as you can or bite my arm so hard it would bleed or bite my lip so hard it would also bleed because its so bad. Now I have never done any drugs in my life but if somehow weed does help me in my anxiety problems I will smoke it and be happy other than freaking out torturing my self trying to stop the anxiety. Most of the time I throw up from it and Its hard.


----------



## marybobary

Ive become pretty reliant on it. When in doubt put on some shades, and make sure its a mellow blend. If you are overly stressed I would wind down and read a relaxing book or something before smoking or you may focus too much on anxious feelings. It may be too much of a form of escapism for me at this point but it s super effective and helps me put things in perspective and makes me realize when I am being irrational. If I didnt do it I probably would be a lot more anxious overall, but I do get what I like to call "weedcranky" and get somewhat irritable when I come down. Does wonders for sleep and sex too.


----------



## MikeinNirvana

marybobary said:


> Ive become pretty reliant on it. When in doubt put on some shades, and make sure its a mellow blend. If you are overly stressed I would wind down and read a relaxing book or something before smoking or you may focus too much on anxious feelings. It may be too much of a form of escapism for me at this point but it s super effective and helps me put things in perspective and makes me realize when I am being irrational. If I didnt do it I probably would be a lot more anxious overall, but I do get what I like to call "weedcranky" and get somewhat irritable when I come down. Does wonders for sleep and sex too.


Yea it does have the same effect on me too.


----------



## Aquisse

it differs from person to person.


----------



## roham

this quistion doesn't have certain answer, it differs from doze to doze, person to person, situation and condition, sometimes weed leads to a happy mood but dometimes it makes u a great anger, or makes u c


----------



## Pauly B

It worked for me when I first started....But I became to addicted and was pretty much high 24-7....Made my depression worst and I became more socially withdrawn....Be very careful If you decide to use it because someone who isn't used to it can become paranoid....


----------



## Zatch

Aquisse said:


> it differs from person to person.


Exactly this. My experiences with marijuana have been great, it has always made me feel better. I'm not dependent on it, but it certainly helps me.


----------



## needwater

I only smoke in moderation but whenever I do, all my anxiety is diminished. Maybe it's connected with the mood you're in before you smoke. I do it with close friends that keep me relaxed. If you feel nervous before smoking then it will probably elevate with the effect of THC in your blood stream. I'll tell ya though, if you're nonchalant and calm then it's a great experience throughout:yes


----------



## Captain R

*If I hear that marijuana (MJ) causes anxiety, without the mention of the THC AND CBD components, one more time I will SCREAM. *Marijuana is made up of at least 85 different compounds in various ratios depending on the strain. THC can make you anxious and paranoid if there isn't enough CBD (canabiniol) present. High THC MJ makes _me_ VERY anxious. Today's marijuana (MJ) has been bred so that it has very high amounts of THC and very low amounts of CBD. Newly bred strains of MJ have now been bred to restore the CBD component in the MJ. These strains are used to successfully treat epilepsy
I have used a strain of MJ called AC/DC with complete success for anxiety and depression. The CBD is in high amounts and the THC is very low. It will not make you "high", but give you a very subtle, calm feeling. I've tried many things for anxiety, nutrients and pharmaceuticals. CBD-dominant MJ is the VERY BEST MEDICINE I HAVE EVER TRIED. I use mine in tincture form. It is NOT hemp oil-based CBD, but from whole plant marijuana. You have to be in a medical MJ state to get it. 
If you are suffering from anxiety, and have had a bad experience, or no experience with marijuana, please investigate CBD (cannabiniol). Search on the internet for CBD (cannibiniol) and read about it.


----------



## HenDoggy

It cause panic attack so neg


----------

